
Apple Glasses: VR and AR Are Coming - theBashShell
https://www.macrumors.com/roundup/apple-glasses/
======
rvz
If you're wise enough, you shouldn't go and buy the first edition of this
Apple product. 100% of the time you're at the start of the planned
obsolescence chopping board and will be using outdated hardware made by
accidental or deliberate mistakes Apple made just for it to be replaced in 6 -
8 months.

Be wise and wait for the second or third revision.

